# Passoni Top Force W



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

My latest creation is a Passoni Top Force W

built with Dura Ace Di2 and Mabfiber wheels

Cinelli Ram 3 Handle bar and Look Keo blade Contador pedals


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*WHOLLY CRAP* Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice. Where did you get the frame?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I got my Frame from Bike Effect in Santa Monica.


Merc said:


> Nice. Where did you get the frame?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Small world. I thought that frame looked familiar. I frequent that shop often and have eyed it for some time. Unfortunately, it wasn't my size. It's good to see it out on the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

